# Tourist visa changes



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

When I was there before I had to extend my visa every 3 months and leave the country at the end of the year and then return.

I heard immigration has changed the requirements. I am coming back in a few months. Does anybody know what the new requirements are for a tourist visa?

I read somewhere that the tourist can buy a longer visa time and not have to leave country in a year. Is that true? I only have 2 options for a visa. Tourist or retirement visa. I am not married to a Filipino. 

thanks

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> When I was there before I had to extend my visa every 3 months and leave the country at the end of the year and then return.
> 
> I heard immigration has changed the requirements. I am coming back in a few months. Does anybody know what the new requirements are for a tourist visa?
> 
> ...


You can now stay 36 months before leaving the country. 6 month visas are available but not at every BI and there may be stipulations for receiving them. They cost slightly more than 3x2 months but save the bimonthly trips.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Gary D, thanks for the info. Being able to stay for 3 years now is much better. Also I would be willing to pay extra for the 6 months visa to save the hassle going every 3 months.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I know that a lot of people use the tourist visa extension for the 3 years, but I have to ask if you actually live here are you really a tourist?

I don't know of many places that allow people to actually live there in tourist status. If you actually want to live somewhere why not get a residential visa?


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Manitoba

I agree about the tourist visa and what it really means when you live there. Way I understand it is that you have to leave and come back and start over again to be considered as a tourist. It was every year but now they let you stay there on a tourist visa for 3 years and then leave and come back. So a person can stay there really forever on a tourist visa. I don't qualify for the SRRV since I am not married now to a filipino. With the retirement visa they ask for to much money in a bank account for as long as you stay there. So I think the simplest one is the tourist visa. I think!!!!

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> ..... I don't qualify for the SRRV since I am not married now to a filipino. With the retirement visa they ask for to much money in a bank account for as long as you stay there. So I think the simplest one is the tourist visa. I think!!!!
> 
> art


SRRV is not dependent on being married to a local. All you need is to be over 35 years old, make the required deposit and a few other requirements.

Even Canada and the US only allow nationals of the other country to enter for 6 months in any one year period, why can someone on a tourist visa effectively live here? All you have to do is take an overnight trip to any foreign destination then return the next day and you are good for another 3 years.

If a person is here on a tourist visa, then there are some restrictions on them like more difficulty of getting a bank account, inability to get a driver license. However these are things a resident would need to do so it makes sense that they would be restricted to tourists.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

yes I know the tourist have some restrictions. When I was living there in Tagum City just north of Davao city I was able to open a bank account with BDO. The bank manger approve it immediately. So I had a peso and dollar account. I know that depends on the manger of the bank as to getting the account while being a tourist. Just before I left I was ask if I wanted a BDO credit card. I guess I was lucky.

As for driving, to the heck with that!!! I will walk!! I don't need a license. hahahaha

art


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

So not to start a new thread - Question - Can you leave the country and then re-enter the same day?

I would assume so as it just says you have to leave and re-enter but just wanted to see if anyone knows more.

Found a flight to Singapore with a return the same day and want to take that one instead of paying for a hotel.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Zep said:


> So not to start a new thread - Question - Can you leave the country and then re-enter the same day?
> 
> I would assume so as it just says you have to leave and re-enter but just wanted to see if anyone knows more.
> 
> Found a flight to Singapore with a return the same day and want to take that one instead of paying for a hotel.


Can you leave and re -enter the same day. Yes it would appear that you can. I was watching a well known vblogger last night who is based in Cebu, he has just applied for a quota visa because of the increasing bullying he has been getting from immigration adout his intent regarding staying in the Philippines. Although it 's legal it's still up to the imagination officer at the port of entry to let you in.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Permanent Resident Visa's*



Gary D said:


> Can you leave and re -enter the same day. Yes it would appear that you can. I was watching a well known vblogger last night who is based in Cebu, he has just applied for a quota visa because of the increasing bullying he has been getting from immigration adout his intent regarding staying in the Philippines. Although it 's legal it's still up to the imagination officer at the port of entry to let you in.


 Video bloggers actually make money off their videos and so I can see why they would have an issue with him, he's making money which is illegal on a tourist visa they may or may not have this information on him but his passport says it all, he's been working the immigration system. Before I made my final move here back in 2003 from all that I read the Philippine Government seemed to make it clear that they want all foreigners to live here as a Permanent Resident/SRRV.

Many expats making these videos with links to fund me for their volunteer work and over the years they stop making them because they find out the hard way it was a big mistake especially those on tourist visa's I've seen a few nearly get booted and they had married and took on children maybe not adopted but raise them as their own so even DSWD is involved what a mess.

For sure and without a doubt the laws on Immigration are written vaguely so that will give the Immigration Officer leeway in his judgement.

I've also tried to warn those living off of the Balikbyan Visa... Hey this is service to the foreigner and newly married spouse but what if they stop allowing for this Visa courtesy, it's basically a courtesy so you can get your affairs in order and live here on a Permanent/SRRV Visa.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Video bloggers actually make money off their videos and so I can see why they would have an issue with him, he's making money which is illegal on a tourist visa
> 
> ........
> 
> ...


I have watched some of those video bloggers. Lots of them Americans and by their attitudes I'd suspect that they would be the first to support ICE raids back home deporting illegal workers.

But that is exactly what they are. They are illegally working in a foreign country and deserve to be deported. I feel sorry for the innocent family members caught up in the deportations but still think if you come here you better be prepared to follow all the laws to the letter and spirit to be allowed to continue the privilege of staying.


Most countries laws allow the immigration people at the border to use a very wide range of judgement. Even if they are totally wrong and their decision is overturned on subsequent appeal, if you are denied entry, you need to fix that before trying to cross again.

Every once in a while the Canadian press reports on someone who was refused entry into the USA, usually for some trivial reason, who then drives to the next border crossing and try again an hour later. They get caught and then get what amounts to a lifetime ban from entering the US. Then they cry about how unfair it is that they be held responsible for their stupidity. I am sure that the same thing happens to the occasional American going the other way, and people of other countries with common land borders.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> I know that a lot of people use the tourist visa extension for the 3 years, but I have to ask if you actually live here are you really a tourist?
> 
> I don't know of many places that allow people to actually live there in tourist status. If you actually want to live somewhere why not get a residential visa?


Visa run simply and while many take advantage that/this/those are the law. PH. has the most lucrative laws for those wishing to avail such an opportunity and none are breaking the law, simply adhering. Though there are plenty of other options for permanent status, 13a, SRRV, SIRV and some other options, individuals naive or astute choose a path related to need. We are very lucky to be involved with such an accomodating country that offers flexibility and yes tolerance to aliens wishing to tour/live in this fine country, many others offer squat. Enjoy and partake what is on offer to your individual needs.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Visa run simply and while many take advantage that/this/those are the law.....


I have no objection to people taking advantage of the law, I am just astounded that 3 year tourist with a one day out of country for a visa run is the law. However the Philippines wants the revenue and foreign exchange that tourists bring into the country so they make it easy for them to come.

I do object to people working on a tourist visa and have absolutely zero sympathy for anyone caught breaking a clearly defined and well known restriction on working in a foreign country without specific authorization.

Only country that I know of where you can just show up and get a business/work visa on arrival is Haiti. There you can leave and come back same day and renew forever every 90 days.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> I have no objection to people taking advantage of the law, I am just astounded that 3 year tourist with a one day out of country for a visa run is the law. However the Philippines wants the revenue and foreign exchange that tourists bring into the country so they make it easy for them to come.
> 
> I do object to people working on a tourist visa and have absolutely zero sympathy for anyone caught breaking a clearly defined and well known restriction on working in a foreign country without specific authorization.
> 
> Only country that I know of where you can just show up and get a business/work visa on arrival is Haiti. There you can leave and come back same day and renew forever every 90 days.


Hear you Rick and like most Asian countries the visa run is usually done within the same day, working illegally in foreign countries is a practice more so in first world countries, mine included and yes most likely your own. Opportunities are there in PH. but more lucrative and abused in first world countries, hey only an opinion.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Hear you Rick and like most Asian countries the visa run is usually done within the same day, working illegally in foreign countries is a practice more so in first world countries, mine included and yes most likely your own. Opportunities are there in PH. but more lucrative and abused in first world countries, hey only an opinion.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


That's definitely the case in UK Steve. Ironically it's one of the reasons Filipinos have a hard time getting a UK visa.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

Manitoba said:


> I have watched some of those video bloggers. Lots of them Americans and by their attitudes I'd suspect that they would be the first to support ICE raids back home deporting illegal workers.


Deporting illegal immigrants, not just "illegal workers".



Manitoba said:


> But that is exactly what they are. They are illegally working


False analogy again, the illegals in America are getting paid from America. Meaning they are taking jobs from the citizens and therefore deserve to be kicked out. The foreign video bloggers in the Philippines are getting paid from outside the Philippines, and are not taking jobs from Filipinos.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> ...., working illegally in foreign countries is a practice more so in first world countries, mine included and yes most likely your own. .....


Canada does not have much of a problem with people working without proper visa's for a few reasons.

We currently have no land borders with a economically disadvantaged country, We treat it as a serious infraction by the employer, and the illegal employee is not protected by the safety net which exposes the employer to a lot of liability, i.e. worker comp injury etc. We also have guest worker programs so that for our labour intensive agricultural sectors, the farmers can legally bring in workers to do the work. They are protected with rules regarding minimum pay, living conditions, time off and transportation costs.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> I've also tried to warn those living off of the Balikbyan Visa... Hey this is service to the foreigner and newly married spouse but what if they stop allowing for this Visa courtesy, it's basically a courtesy so you can get your affairs in order and live here on a Permanent/SRRV Visa.


Please show a reference for this. I have read the government website and I cannot see any reference to the BB being only provided as a temporary ,measure before moving onto a permanent visa.

What if they stopped issuing 13a or other types of visa? I do not see the BB in any different light to any other type of visa. It is what it is, until it is changed.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> Please show a reference for this. I have read the government website and I cannot see any reference to the BB being only provided as a temporary ,measure before moving onto a permanent visa.
> 
> What if they stopped issuing 13a or other types of visa? I do not see the BB in any different light to any other type of visa. It is what it is, until it is changed.


I guess the biggest shake up would be if they started enforcing the 12 month rule for resident filipinas.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Balikbyan Visa*



hogrider said:


> Please show a reference for this. I have read the government website and I cannot see any reference to the BB being only provided as a temporary ,measure before moving onto a permanent visa.
> 
> What if they stopped issuing 13a or other types of visa? I do not see the BB in any different light to any other type of visa. It is what it is, until it is changed.


I can't find anything and Your right Hogrider the Balikbayan Privileged has been around since 1989 and amended in 2002 so I guess I started a panic for no reason.  I do remember a few years back there was talk on either working off the Balikbyan or not to continually live here retired on it so so this was the reason I mentioned it but I can't find anything on Google and the PBI seems to be down or getting updated but even if it was up and working I doubt there would be any information about this other than then procedures to attain the Visa.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Manitoba said:


> I have no objection to people taking advantage of the law, I am just astounded that 3 year tourist with a one day out of country for a visa run is the law. However the Philippines wants the revenue and foreign exchange that tourists bring into the country so they make it easy for them to come.
> 
> I do object to people working on a tourist visa and have absolutely zero sympathy for anyone caught breaking a clearly defined and well known restriction on working in a foreign country without specific authorization.
> 
> Only country that I know of where you can just show up and get a business/work visa on arrival is Haiti. There you can leave and come back same day and renew forever every 90 days.


Not trying to cause an international incident, :fingerscrossed: , but if they want money, they should offer dual citizenships to American Filipinos born before 1973!!!!!!!! if you ask me. Think about it. These Pinoys born before 1973 are approaching retirement age and with things getting expensive in the USA, they should be given an alternative place to retire...like....gee...their ancestors homeland. Makes sense to me from a business point of view. But what do I know? Right now, they have that set up where you can have DC if you were born after 1973 and one of your Pinoy parents is a Filipino citizen if I remember the process correctly. For me, it's age discrimination I tell's ya!!! haha. And I lived here as a boy and went to school here back in my youngen days. Man, I was pissed when this lady at the San Francisco immigration office told me I could've had the DC if I would have applied for it when I turned 18 years ago! No internet back in the early 1990s, so I didn't know LOL.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

68whiskeymike6 said:


> Not trying to cause an international incident, :fingerscrossed: , but if they want money, they should offer dual citizenships to American Filipinos born before 1973!!!!!!!! if you ask me. Think about it. .....


Lots of governments ( OK all governments lol) cannot put together a rational plan that provides the best outcome, If the goal is to attract foreign, even ethnic Filipinos who somehow lost citizenship, to come here live and spend money then they should put together a system that does that.

What we have is a piecemeal system that could be streamlined to attract foreign retirees. A rational plan should include additional benefits for retirees, look at Panama, they offer the same benefits to foreign seniors as they do to domestic ones, nice perk to attract retirees.

They could drop the SRRV deposit, cut it at least to a quarter of what it is now, and attract a lot more people. In Panama all you need to do is have $US5k in an account, take it out next day.

A nice perk would be to provide PhilHealth with enhancements to retirees, My health insurance is several thousand USD, Why not offer me the same coverage locally?

A central office that provides outreach for people here, gives advice on how to find a place to live, on health care, on getting license, etc would also be a nice thing to have.

With the things that the Philippines has to offer foreign retirees, it could do a lot better job of packaging, enhancing and marketing what it has to offer.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

in a small voice, in case it wasn't mentioned.

PH BI has started getting a bit hard on long term tourists, 6 months visa now require justification. And any extension missed by a date require 7 days processing to get approval from Manila, and told to be ready to fly out if Manila rejects.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

Manitoba said:


> I am just astounded that 3 year tourist with a one day out of country for a visa run is the law.


I know of two "tourists" who were told in no uncertain terms that if you try that more than a few times, it's abusing the law because at that point you're an immigrant, and you better get the proper visa.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Manitoba said:


> Lots of governments ( OK all governments lol) cannot put together a rational plan that provides the best outcome, If the goal is to attract foreign, even ethnic Filipinos who somehow lost citizenship, to come here live and spend money then they should put together a system that does that.


The PI better act fast. I suspect the next time we have another recession in the U.S., you're gonna have a lot of Americans thinking about the Philippines and other countries. 

Check out this article with your coffee:

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/t...am-life-on-2000-a-month-in-ecuador-2019-06-27

Their home is a trip. Remind's me of Bilbo Baggins and Frodo's home in The Lord of The Rings. LOL.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Why would I need justification for a 6 months extension but I can get 3-2 months extensions with no problems? Am I understanding this right? What would qualify for a 6 month extension if it is needed? When I was there before I got a 59 day extension each time. 

I see some on here seem to have a problem with an expat staying on a tourist visa. Why does anyone care? they have to pay the fees to do it. So maybe the expat don't want to be married to a filipino and they may not have the money for the bank deposit to get the retirement visa or they are not sure if they are going to stay permanently. 

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> ....
> 
> I see some on here seem to have a problem with an expat staying on a tourist visa. .....


I don't have a problem with it, just find it strange that the option is offered.

If the goal is to attract long term retirees to live and spend money here, there are better ways to package the complete deal to make it very attractive for people to come here rather than Equator or somewhere closer and in the same time zone as North America.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Manitoba, I agree with you about how they are doing the visas. I have wondered also their thinking on this. Have you heard of the qualifications for the 6 months visa like simonsays on here? It is a pain to go to the immigration office every 2 months to do an extension. the 6 month one seem to be better and have to leave the county every 3 years. 

I think they are a little to harsh on the retirement visa. The ones with a lifetime retirement income that meets the monthly requirement shouldn;t have to deposit that money in a bank account. I get SS every month until I die or the system goes broke. hahaha 

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Just a note I see that the PBI website has finally been restored lol, it seems to get taken down for at least a week at a time every blue moon.
Home


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Just ask them how many of the 7,000+ islands in the Philippines they think that they can see/visit in 30 days, 60 days or even a year. Haha


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Tim L----That is a good point of view. That should qualify for a 6 month visa. hahaha


art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Tim_L said:


> Just ask them how many of the 7,000+ islands in the Philippines they think that they can see/visit in 30 days, 60 days or even a year. Haha


Over 2 years less than 50 islands, including some really small ones, more sandbars than islands.

Are you sure about the 7,000 count? Is it at high or low tide lol.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Manitoba, I agree with you about how they are doing the visas. I have wondered also their thinking on this. Have you heard of the qualifications for the 6 months visa like simonsays on here? It is a pain to go to the immigration office every 2 months to do an extension. the 6 month one seem to be better and have to leave the county every 3 years.
> 
> I think they are a little to harsh on the retirement visa. The ones with a lifetime retirement income that meets the monthly requirement shouldn;t have to deposit that money in a bank account. I get SS every month until I die or the system goes broke. hahaha
> 
> art


I was able to get a 6 months extension back in February, that's in Davao.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Hogrider, 

that is good to know. I think their rules are different everywhere a person goes there. It depends on the indvidual we are dealing with at immigration. 

art


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

hogrider said:


> I was able to get a 6 months extension back in February, that's in Davao.


I got back to back 6 month extensions starting last October. Had to do a 2 month extension this time around though.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

Tim_L said:


> I got back to back 6 month extensions starting last October. Had to do a 2 month extension this time around though.



2 months first, then 6 months, then 6 months again, then only 2 months


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Manitoba said:


> I have watched some of those video bloggers. Lots of them Americans and by their attitudes I'd suspect that they would be the first to support ICE raids back home deporting illegal workers.
> 
> But that is exactly what they are. They are illegally working in a foreign country and deserve to be deported. I feel sorry for the innocent family members caught up in the deportations but still think if you come here you better be prepared to follow all the laws to the letter and spirit to be allowed to continue the privilege of staying.
> 
> ...


And I hate it when they call you a racist if you support...THE LAW!... I support Americans back home and guess what? They have white, black, red, yellow, brown, and mixed skin colors. Besides, some of those illegals might be up to something...know what I mean *cough* *cough* TANGOS! :rant::spy:


----------

